# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  airport drug test

## demon666

i need help with this 

i work at the Pheonix airport
ther drug testing my dept ,the problem that am afriad of is there testing with hair sample not urine...

i been takeing
*Deca Durabolin clenbuterol and
t4
not if it can be detected but will they test for it?

should i start looking for a new job?

----------


## Flynman

I know the tests won't show steroids ,t4... but clen I'm not sure about because it is a stimulant.

----------


## QbanRascal

ive been working on the ramp for 11 years at the tampa airport and never failed a drug test.ive taken clen ,ephedrine,d-bol,deca ,tricana,test pro + enth and more.i dont think u have anything to worry about.

----------


## davidboy

good to hear it.haha

----------

